# Compartir audio para dos mesas de mezclas



## taller.chispas (Dic 7, 2013)

hola.estoy intentando utilizar dos mesas de mezclas con las mismas entradas de audio(es decir que compartan los mismos canales de entrada de sonido)el problema es que al conectar las dos señales me pierde volumen y no trabaja bien una mesa.necesitaria un esquema sencillo para que no se interfieran los canales.imagino que con algun tipo de resistencia o condensador se podria hacer pero no tengo ni idea.os lo agradeceria.saludos ...


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 7, 2013)

Buenos días en el foro hay unos circuitos que te pueden servir:
mira por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...rosdeelectronica.com/&ref=&ss=4260j1236774j19
usando el buscador con repartidor de audio o distribuidor, etc


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2013)

¿ Y por que necesitas mandar a 2 consolas la misma señal ?


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 7, 2013)

viquillo dijo:


> hola.estoy intentando utilizar dos mesas de mezclas con las mismas entradas de audio(es decir que compartan los mismos canales de entrada de sonido)el problema es que al conectar las dos señales me pierde volumen y no trabaja bien una mesa.necesitaria un esquema sencillo para que no se interfieran los canales.imagino que con algun tipo de resistencia o condensador se podria hacer pero no tengo ni idea.os lo agradeceria.saludos ...


 


@viquillo por aquí entenderá como se deben conectar, busque info en San-Google o YouTube ahí encontrara muchas cosas de ayuda, porque se debe elegir unos de las 2 mesas o mixer como principal, no es tarea fácil ajustar se puede presentar feedback, es coger el Master Aux de la mesa secundaria y conectarlo a un canal de la principal, ajustanto la ganancia porque se puede saturar, ahí dejo un video haber si le es de ayuda:

Hasta con un sumador de señales se puede, para controlarlo desde un master si es que desea hacer circuitos externos a esta mezcla.


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 7, 2013)

Este circuito normalmente se usa para alimentar varias etapas de potencia, o tambien cuando quieres dejar varias señales disponibles para varios equipos de audio, por ejemplo la sonorización de una casa con varios canales disponibles para varios amplificadores o salones en colegios etc.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-distribuidor-audio-6-vias-stereo-29371/

Si, es un repartidor de audio y esa es su función, que se puedan alimentar en este caso varias consolas de mezcla sin interferencias entre ellas, en sonido en vivo, a veces, me tocaba repartir señal para la TV la Radio y en varios canales, a veces es mas sencillo así que todas esas salidas manejarlas desde la misma consola, les enviaba la señal y que cada uno se las arregle con su control de volumen. (profesionalmente se usan transformadores de aislamiento para evitar ruidos entre tierras, etc)


----------



## taller.chispas (Dic 7, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y por que necesitas mandar a 2 consolas la misma señal ?



bueno es porque tengo dos mesas y una la estoy utilizando y con la otra quiero que me sirva de monitor.saludos


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 7, 2013)

cuales son las marcas y referencias de las mesas que usas, porque algun tipo de salida de monitoreo deben tener para que no tengas que hacer un repartidor para esa aplicacion tan simple.


----------



## taller.chispas (Dic 8, 2013)

hola una es etp digital system m8 y la otra una spiritfolio soundcraft10.yo solo quiero algo que se pueda adaptar sencillo para colocarle uno en cada canal pero me parece que esto esta mas complicado de lo que pensaba.saludos


----------

